# WTB: XTRAIL STRUT BAR



## edyuen (Oct 10, 2015)

there were a lot of old threads about the ALUTEC strut tower bar and i cant find one anywhere near canada.
any leads?? 
anyone have one for sale? or know where to buy one online??
thanks


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

00 07 Nissan 1st X Trail Xtrail Classic T30 GT SUV Front Upper Strut Tower BAR | eBay

and this company
Ultra Racing ? Malaysia 1st & Largest Strut Bar, Anti Sway Bar, Member Braces Manufacturer

Makes them for the x trail both front and rear and also lower braces if you are really looking to go crazy with performance mods to your handling. But as I said in other post I would only start considering these types of things as long as I was not still using the original struts and control arms which would be pushing 8 years old now.


----------



## edyuen (Oct 10, 2015)

thnx quadraria


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

You are welcome. Are you actually going to get one? I remember reading those posts and getting excited, and then I read a few more critical pieces on strut bars and their effects, and figured unless you were going whole hog and also installing lower ones, there really wouldn't be that much benefit. Namely its hard to see how the frame where the struts mount to, would have enough flex so that the bar would actually make a difference in rigidity. Now if you could show me the guys who did the Paris Dakar rally in 2005 x trail and finished twentieth, used such mods-- well then maybe I might rethink it ;-)


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

For what its worth, I was just on the Australian X trail site and it appears they are still selling the Alutec strut bars. Not quite sure why but I think the Malaysian ones are a better design. If you do get one, you will find its not as easy as it appears to undo the 3 bolts on top of the struts to install it. Good luck with it.


----------



## lmac (Mar 21, 2011)

For daily driving you really wont need one


----------



## kafai (Nov 9, 2015)

Hihi, 

How are you? This is Ka Fai from Carfield Enterprise. I am the person that sales on Ebay, under the name: kf1386. We are strut bar and chassis bar supplier, especially in SUV/ 4x4 models. 

We really encourage for installing a strut bar on SUV more than a sedan model. Handling and drive stable you can feeling much more than sedan. 

Past, I had a T30 Xtrail with those, a simple and in-expensive way to mod it up. 



quadraria10 said:


> 00 07 Nissan 1st X Trail Xtrail Classic T30 GT SUV Front Upper Strut Tower BAR | eBay
> 
> and this company
> Ultra Racing ? Malaysia 1st & Largest Strut Bar, Anti Sway Bar, Member Braces Manufacturer
> ...


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Kafai,
Thanks for your input. I checked quickly and your ebay listing for the x trail does not show it in the compatible models. It appears to be for the Xterra
00 07 1st X Trail Xtrail T30 Classic GT Nismo Front Upper Strut Tower BAR Brace | eBay
Which is correct???


----------



## kafai (Nov 9, 2015)

Oh,,,,thank you for direct me, we are sorry about that, it should be X-trail. 
Which generation you are driving? T30? T31?



quadraria10 said:


> Hi Kafai,
> Thanks for your input. I checked quickly and your ebay listing for the x trail does not show it in the compatible models. It appears to be for the Xterra
> 00 07 1st X Trail Xtrail T30 Classic GT Nismo Front Upper Strut Tower BAR Brace | eBay
> Which is correct???


----------



## kafai (Nov 9, 2015)

For your information, Nissan Juke, Infiniti also are available. 
see my site: Welcome!


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Ka
I have 2006 t30 model. I am curious how much these can really affect the handling? Maybe for a rally car, but for everyday driving I cannot see how it would make much difference. And frankly after replacing my front struts, I never want to have to undo the top strut bolts on the left side ever again. Getting the bar in place must be a task.
Still I hope you sell some. I am impressed that you found and followed up on this thread.


----------



## kafai (Nov 9, 2015)

quadraria10 said:


> Hi Ka
> I have 2006 t30 model. I am curious how much these can really affect the handling? Maybe for a rally car, but for everyday driving I cannot see how it would make much difference. And frankly after replacing my front struts, I never want to have to undo the top strut bolts on the left side ever again. Getting the bar in place must be a task.
> Still I hope you sell some. I am impressed that you found and followed up on this thread.


Hi,

Its my pleasure to meet you here. We just taped my ebay id and suv words that shown up nissan forum here and talking about the strut bar we sales.

We cannot say how much you gain from it. Its the feeling depends on everyone. Let me introduce 3 forums/ clubs to you all, those 3 forums/ clubs are SUV models. 

1, Escape City - Ford Escape Forums - Ford Escape, Mercury Mariner, Mazda Tribute, Ford Maverick - Index page
2, Ford Edge Worldwide (Facebook)
3, Infiniti Scene - FX QX Forums

We are supplier of strut bar of them, members expressed how they feel in the strut bar, especially the Escape-city. They appreciate to having this. I cannot force to sell my parts here> . I prefer you read the comments first. Only I can say is SUV is highly recommend.


----------



## kafai (Nov 9, 2015)

Friends, 

We have Xtrail T30, T31, T32 strut bar and chassis bar are available. Text us, if you need assist.


----------



## kafai (Nov 9, 2015)

This is 2007-2014 Nissan Xtrail 2nd Generation T31 Classic Strut Bar and Chassis Bar Full Set. 

And the New 2014-2015 T32 Xtrail Strut Bar and Chassis Bar are available. 

Text us, if anyone need assist.


----------

